

Which Android phone would you buy and why? - sibilsalim

Planning to buy an android phone, Which one would you recommend?
======
stevoo
Well as pierrefar said it all comes to personal preferences.

I wanted a keyboard as well as my previous phone ( blackberry ) made my life a
lot easier as i come from a virtual keyboard ... which i avoided typing on
that one.

Virtuals keyboard come a long way since then.

It all comes down to you.

At this moment if i was you i would either get a Droid X ( wait a little
longer, cause that is the best android phone on the market i believe , maybe a
little price ) or a Nexus One mostly due to the fact that is the google phone
so everything that they do will get firstly pushed to you and you can skip all
those "improvements" that are crap from most companies.

But i hope that will be fixed with version 3 of android where they will try to
eliminate that need.

So Droid X vs Nexus One !

------
pierrefar
I've researched this very thoroughly over the past few weeks, and this is what
I came up with:

1\. If you want a physical keyboard, either get the Motorola Droid (in the
USA)/Milestone (same thing rest of the world), or wait if you're not keen on
this device. The keyboard is apparently an either love it or hate it kind of
thing so definitely try it before you buy it.

There is also the Samsung Galaxy S Pro with a keyboard available on only one
US carrier (IIRC, Verizon).

Personally, I'm waiting for a better Android with a physical keyboard.

2\. If you want/don't mind a touch-only experience, then you got plenty of
choice. The top end is the HTC Desire, which is very good (a die hard iPhone
fan friend of mine is now a convert). HTC do cheaper and lower spec'ed devices
too like the Wildfire so have a look at those.

If the screen is your top priority, the Samsung Galaxy S is apparently the one
to get. But Samsung masacared the Android UI with their own "improvements"
which you may or may not like. Check it out.

Finally, if you want the biggest screen, the Dell Streak clocks in at 5",
which may be a touch too big for your pockets. I have big hands and loved
playing with it at the shop but I didn't buy it because it is so darn freaking
big. I suspect you'll find it to be too big too.

~~~
nailer
I really like the new Motorola Charm.

It's a solid, beard of bees device. Not super pretty, but you could beat
someone up with it. Check a review first though, as I'm slightly worried about
the 600Mhz CPU.

[http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-
and...](http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-
Services/Mobile-Phones/MOTOROLA-CHARM-with-MOTOBLUR-US-EN)

------
ddewey
I like my Nexus One: \- Has 2.2, and since it's Google hardware maybe it'll be
kept up to date \- Build quality is solid \- Stock Android, no extensions by
carrier or hardware company \- Battery life rarely less than a day for my
medium usage Caveat: I've only used this and the G1.

~~~
ddewey
Pardon me, my formatting was terrible. I'll go read the docs.

------
djb_hackernews
I just bought a hero, while aging I got it because it was available (the EVO
is hard to find) and didn't have a keyboard. Plus it's my first "smart phone"
so probably better to ease into it with a hero than an EVO.

